# Benji's first haircut



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is Benji after his first haircut at the groomer's. I had planned full coat, but in anticipation of upcoming leg surgery, I had it cut short. Thank you to all from this forum who gave advice on this matter. I am happy with the haircut. He is so cute any which way..


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow-- I think he looks great and I am not usually a fan of shorter coats! Love the squirrel hanging out of his mouth .


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I love his cut! Manny would fight him over the Skineez...think he has one of each variety.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he looks adorable


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

THank you all! That is by far his favorite toy.. Funny, I've always called it a raccoon but it does look like it might be a squirrel. When I picked him up from the breeder, I brought that and rubbed it on his doggie mother... It's his comfort toy..


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww very cute and he loves his Skineez!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Benji looks so cute with his new cut and it should be so much easier for you after surgery. Love the toy hanging out of his mouth, too. Keep us posted.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Benji looks adorable. Hope his leg surgery goes well and that he has a speedy recovery!


----------

